# Drop in pre-mounted RTR battery R/C package.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

A new customer asked me to come up with a ready to go battery R/C and sound package to fit in a 120 mm x 70 mm x 45 mm space in the tender of his scratch built loco. 

Here is what I came up with.










The battery pack is 12 volts. 10 x 1.2 volt AA size ENELOOP hybrid Alkaline/NiMh cells. I have had great success with them in the last few years. Unlike regular NiMh cells, which self discharge in a few weeks, these are guaranteed to hold 85% of a charge for one year. I mounted the pack on a sheet of styrene with silicone adhesive.
They are ideal for smallish low current draw locos. I do not recommend them for high current draw installations.

The RCS-Beltrol ECL-3r is in two parts. The decoder part and Hobby King RX were mounted with silicone at one end. The actual Motor driver part was mounted along one edge.
Beside that part was a MyLocosound sound system with the new version mechanical chuff timer.

At the end is a row of 5 x 2 way terminals to take wires to various points.
I have no idea how long the wires need to be for the chuff reed switch, speaker and charge port, so I left them long so the owner can shorten them to suit without having to do any soldering.
The ON-OFF switch is on a remote lead and can be mounted anywhere convenient.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a neat package.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony, why not three lithium cells @ 3.77 volts each with a charged voltage of 12.6V? More runtime, less weight & smaller size or even lithium-polymer? Just asking... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

No Problem Rick. 
Ask away. 
I can't get suitable Li-Ion batteries here in Australia. 
The only ones available from my supplier have a circuit designed for aircraft where the current is limited to force a landing. They do not positively cut off which means unattended locos can keep going and drain the packs below the safe threshold. 
Air postage for imported packs would be a killer.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

That's correct, to pricey! 

Rick


----------

